# Hello Everyone!



## minivanninja (Jun 30, 2008)

I was encouraged to post a "Hello World" post after delurking last night, so here I am!

I'm a 36 year old female student of TKD.  I started a little over a year ago with my kids and I think I'm into it more than they are.  Never before had I ever found a physical activity that has done so much for me physically and mentally and LOVED it so much.  

Finding this board will helpfully take the burden of having to listen to me talk about TKD nearly 24/7 off of my family.  

I appreciate that on this board it seems the emphasis is on the journey and how you apply MA to your life, which is one of the philosophies my Grandmaster bases his teaching on.

As for my name, I used to play an MMO a lot more in the past (it's funny how it doesn't have the same pull for me the deeper I get into MA) and one of the other players referred to my training as "ninja class".  I am your typical suburban soccer mom who drives a minivan, so naturally I became MinivanNinja!  I live in the Western Suburbs of Chicago and I'm currently a brown belt in Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## jkembry (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT .


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT, have a great time:ultracool


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Its good to see more people "come out of the shadows"  Happy posting


----------



## MJS (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 30, 2008)

Ave.



minivanninja said:


> Finding this board will helpfully take the burden of having to listen to me talk about TKD nearly 24/7 off of my family.


 
I completely understand. My wife... tolerates the fact that if at any given moment she asks me; "What are you thinking about?" the answer is usually "martial arts." :lol:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
It is good to hear that you have found an activity that you can enjoy along with yor children. May your journey be long and prosperous.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard.....you'll find this place addicting to say the least


----------



## Hopeful Tomorrow (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Jun 30, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## hapkenkido (Jul 1, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome MinivanNinja Soccer Mom from Chicago! Glad you've joined us. 

(I was a soccer dad in the 90s--isn't it terrible to know more about soccer than the coaches, but never having even played the sport? ).


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forums and enjoy your stay!


----------

